

TrueCrypt.ch's SSL certificate expired - irth
https://truecrypt.ch

======
PaulBurke
Yes, The SSL certificate of [https://truecrypt.ch/](https://truecrypt.ch/) is
expired...

They are using StartCom SSL certificate.

